# Progesterone tablets



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have first hand experience with taking them post menopause for unexplained bleeding?

Did you experience side effects?
How long did you take them?
Did they work?

TIA


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not post menopause, but I've used progesterone cream in the past. I do feel like it helped, although I'm not currently using it. I also used progesterone suppositories during pregnancy.

My sis (also not post-M, we're twins) just had an ablation for bleeding and is having great results. Have you tried it? (Sorry if you already posted on my thread about it)


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Progesterone tablets gave me migraines but the cream didn't and worked pretty well for breakthrough bleeding.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Ladies

Kristin are you post menopausal?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Holland said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> Kristin are you post menopausal?



I'm not sure yet Holland, lol. I had uterine ablation and I am underweight so my periods are unpredicable. My Drs. are saying by my hormone panels I'm not in menopause or even perimenopause, but I rarely get a period.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Kristin

I am post menopause, breezed through it but now having issues. Just hoping no pre cancerous cells are found but if not then progesterone tablets may be prescribed. I really don't want to have got through meno. fairly easily only to then have side effects from these tablets. Weight gain and headaches concern me.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

If the weight gain and headaches from the progesterone tablets worry you, and it would me. I would look into the progesterone cream. You can get the low dose cream over the counter (I buy mine on Amazon) or if you find a Dr. that works with bioidenticals they can write a script for a compounding pharmacy. The creams don't have the same side effects. They actually help some women with weight gain and other issues from estrogen dominance.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I take progersterone and I'm not post menopausal. I take them due to having PCOS and an abundance of testosterone. Since my sister got breast cancer from estrogen/progesterone combo, I cannot take estrogen. Cancer risk with prog is much lower than estrogen. 

I get a normal period once a month and then an "old blood" spotting/period once a month that lasts about 3 days. But I had 30 cysts on my ovaries so I have some old blood and lining to shed due to not having a period for so long.

I have actually lost and maintained weight loss since starting progesterone. 37 pounds total. Progesterone plus a low carb diet (ok and stress too) has been a god send to me in the weight loss area.

I have zero side effects other than the fact that I sleep heavier than I have in YEARS. Which isn't a bad thing until it's time to wake up and I don't want to. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I am just past menopause and take oral progesterone 100 mg, along with the low dose .025 estrogen patch. I went through menopause very late, into my mid 50's and was suffering from sleeplessness, hot flashes, mood swings, you name it. I feel so much better now and plan to stay on the HRT for as long as I can. I sleep better, am more energetic, and have lost weight. Plus it takes care of the vaginal dryness that accompanies menopause. 

I know HRT has a bad rap, but the original study that it was based on is now considered flawed. It's perfectly safe to use if you are within a few years of menopause and have no contraindicated health risks.


----------

